

Intellectual Property - Worthless To A Startup, Priceless To A Big Dumb Company - Alexian
http://www.infochachkie.com/ip/

======
oldmill
Makes sense for most Internet Services, but obviously not so for science-heavy
startups (medical device, etc.). Otherwise a good read.

